# Bob Sikes 10-6



## hellothere2 (Jul 1, 2012)

First time out in almost a month I'd say, but it was a good one (For me anyways). Was out from about 6pm-10pm. Saw a few people catching small whiting I believe, tho I only got one pinfish for the first 2-3 hours. Two guys next to me each caught a nice red within 15 minutes of each other and both were well over the slot limit (and then taken to their vehicles :thumbdown. 

My first big bite came around 9 on cut pinfish. Wound up pulling in my very first red, measuring about 33". I got a quick pic and sent him back on his way. 20 minutes later - I put a 26.5" into my cooler. Had a third bite another 30 minutes later on my light rod using a giant live shrimp. My drag was probably a little tight. It was pulling pretty freely I thought but I think the fish made a quick double effort and it snapped (could also be one of the eyes on my rod without an glide insert). But oh well. Overall I had a great time.


----------



## Stanley21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice reds!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

You did good by having the patience to hang in there. Good job.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking catch man :thumbsup:
I'll be heading out there tonight. There should be a good bite happening with this little cold front. Probably will start to see the mangrove and reds bite start to pick up some. I'll have the skillet ready for sure :yes:


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

What side of the bridge were you on? I was on the gulf breeze side about 100-150 yards out last night with live shrimp, and we caught a few of those small silver trout, a couple large ladyfish (one threw the hook and one brought up by my son) a couple croakers and a small mangrove. Aside from what we brought up, I didn't see much action on the bridge. I asked around and most weren't fishing with shrimp, so I guess that's what they were after at the time. We had a lot of fun, but were hoping to hook up with some drum...I guess we weren't in the right spot for that.


----------



## hellothere2 (Jul 1, 2012)

We were on the Pensacola beach side. Almost tried the north side but changed my mind. Guess it was a good choice.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you walk across the entire bridge or can you get there from the P'cola Beach side?
...sorry for the silly question, but I haven't tried yet cuz of the toll!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was on the kther side last night a couple slots and some nice bulls.im at bob simes right now hopefully it will pick up in a couple hours.


----------



## hellothere2 (Jul 1, 2012)

rweakley said:


> Did you walk across the entire bridge or can you get there from the P'cola Beach side?
> ...sorry for the silly question, but I haven't tried yet cuz of the toll!


You have to go through the toll, take your first left and follow the road to the parking next to the Grand Marlin restaurant.


----------

